# Got a new thingummy for van!!!



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Shhhhh need some help. Gavin has bought a new erm thing for van and I have no idea what its for. I did think it was a wee BBQ but am assuming not as Gav threw me a funny look 8O 8O 8O 

So what on earth is it??? Says on it Streetstar Satstill. Looks like a wee dumpy 4 legged thing with an upturned dish on it. I want to be able to talk knowledgeably about it to impress Gav so help.............




PS Could it be sommat to do with Satellite due to the Sat bit in it????


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

If it's this : http://www.satstil.com/productdetai...STAR RANGE&prodid=897&prodnaam=Streetstar III

Then looks like an auto aligning sat dish.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Yeah thats the very thing but what exactly is it for????

Take it you don't need to fiddle with finding signals or something? Do you need a sky box with it? I want to appear as if I know something about it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: So I can be suitably impressed with his new toy!!


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I think that you do need a satellite receiver, if you have sky at home you might bring the box with you (I realise it's not allowed in terms and conditions but you have paid subs and sky don't offer a mobile one) Alternatively you need to get a freesat or satellite receiver.

The device seems to work by just putting it down on a surface and switching it on. It then finds the satellite and provides the signal to the satellite receiver.

So a nice easy, fast way to get UK tv programs over a large proportion of Europe.


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Interesting but a tad expensive at over £1K??


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

sander4709 said:


> Interesting but a tad expensive at over £1K??


Thats what I thought but am reliably informed that is was less than half that!!


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice price, can you share the source at the low price?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STREETSTAR-III-CAMOS-PAPSA-AUTOMATIC-SATELLITE-60cm-/220799227209


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Sorry was just away searching in the box for the details and it was Unit3tuning as Techno has already posted. 
Wasn't too sure who it was as I hadn't asked. :lol: :lol:


PS The price paid was less than the price on that listing


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

offer price £615 accepted :wink:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> offer price £615 accepted :wink:


Nope Techno keep searching that is the wrong listing, correct item wrong buyer!!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

We get the picture  and you will too now 8)


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Really disappointed, homed in on the 'still' bit and thought Gav was setting up in opposition to talisker :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------

